# So, what precautions are you taking against Swine Flu while travelling in the summer?



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Are you afraid of travelling in the summer because of the Swine Flu?

So, what precautions are you taking against Swine Flu while travelling in the summer?


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

no im not scared of getting swine flu i am not taking any precautions. i laugh at anyone who is seriously concerned.


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

I'm going to mexico!!!!


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

None.


----------



## xavi83 (Aug 15, 2005)

none, is stupid. You 'll die before on a car crash going to the airport than get the swine flu.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nah ... flying around as usual, and will visit the doctor as soon as I feel unwell.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

QroGtoMex said:


> I'm going to mexico!!!!


good luck!


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

None, why should I?

The threat of traffic, serious crime or catching other more dangerous diseases when travelling is far higher.

I always have to laugh when I see people walking around with facemasks on airports these days.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Bringing along a box of condoms.

Oops, wrong disease. Never mind.


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Unconsciousfocus said:


> good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

so nobody is carrying Oseltamivir? hmm..


----------



## Nenek Genit (May 2, 2008)

phillybud said:


> Bringing along a box of condoms.
> 
> Oops, wrong disease. Never mind.


:lol: :lol:

genious..use condom as facemask


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)




----------

